# Can we loose the pretty-ness?



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

Windoze XP has a function that allows the user to turn of all the processor intensive aesthetics elements, like shadows, and smooth lines, and all the interactive animation....

Can I do the same on the mac? I would really like to free up precessing power for useful functions.

thanks,

Nick


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I thought that was the main reason people like OSX, it's so pretty and intuitive.


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

Honestly, the reason I'm using a mac is because the company i work for only uses macs...


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

As for intuitive... it will only let you resize a window by dragging the lower right cornerof it, and the maxamize button doest maximize!


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Can we _lose_ the superfluous "o" in the thread title? 

The maximize button, in my experience, opens the window as wide as it needs to be to show the contents in the window, within the bounds of the monitor's resolution anyway. I'm not sure why your experience differs from this.

As for the prettiness of the OS, what incredibly CPU-intensive apps are you running that the few CPU cycles it takes bogs down your machine? Not implying anything, just wondering.


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

Final cut, motion, photoshop, etc... and i find all the animation and rounded edges to be kind of annoying.


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

Ur going to be much better off making sure you have a well-spec-ed system rather than worrying about turning off CPU-'intensive' tasks. OS X works in a completely different way to XP, and it's pointness trying to compare the visual differences in the two of them.

U could try to cut down on much of the system preference options ie. leave Dock as defualt, no screensavers, turn off expose' etc, but it's not really worth the hassle.


----------

